# Close Call....



## Jumper (Nov 7, 2003)

Reprinted with permission from Safety Digest(11/2003), a General Safety publication published by The Canadian Forces and distributed as an insert to that organization's magazine, The Maple Leaf.

"An off duty Canadian Forces serviceman was cutting trees using a chain saw. He was properly outfitted with all the proper personal protective equipment (PPE) needed for the job-helmet, ear defenders, safety goggles, face screen, chaps, gloves and safety boots.

He was not a novice to logging and had used the chain saw, which he kept in good working order, on numerous occasions. Everything was going without a hitch until "timber terror" struck. One of the trees he was cutting fell in a totally unexpected direction and landed on his foot, pinning it to the ground. Fortunately he sustained only minor injuries whcih will not cause a permanent disability.

It seems he had encountered a "rogue tree". His efforts to make it a safe operation-creating a thorough plan, checking wind direction, considering the slope of the forest floor, and looking carefully to detect if the tree had a tendancy to lean in a particular direction-failed to prevent the accident . On a positive note however, his good safety sense paid dividends. The safety boot he was wearing probably saved his foot from being crushed. This story certainly makes a good case for wearing PPE."


----------



## Stumper (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm glad that he'll be okay but I don't believe he encountered a "rogue tree". I think he simply encountered a situation beyond his knowledge and skill levels.


----------

